# What happens when the UFC starts attracting more black fighters?



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

This is kind of not politically correct, but lets face it, black people, in general, are better athletes.

As more and more people get interested in MMA, you're bound to see more black fighters get into it. Will they dominate it like boxing?

Think about boxing in it's early days, mostly all white guys. But after black guys started getting into it, they completely dominated the sport. IMO, the same thing will happen to the UFC. You are going to start seeing some insanely athletic, strong, fast, and talented black UFC fighters in the future.


EDIT: Please don't be lame and call me a racist for bring this up. I'm not racist, I'm just being honest.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

heres whats gonna happen, the UFC roster will have a few more black fighters on it, and the mma world will continue on as normal. 

No offense to you or anything, but I dont care if the UFC brings in black fighters, white fighters, purple fighters or yellow fighters, if they can fight, they can fight. Thats all I (and the majority of mma fans) care about.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

you could be right, who knows. But this is different than boxing cause fighting has more to do with heart and will, and less to do with whos a better athlete.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sicc said:


> This is kind of not politically correct, but lets face it, black people, in general, are better athletes.
> 
> As more and more people get interested in MMA, you're bound to see more black fighters get into it. Will they dominate it like boxing?
> 
> ...


hmmm, what a stupid thread.

ban


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> heres whats gonna happen, the UFC roster will have a few more black fighters on it, and the mma world will continue on as normal.
> 
> No offense to you or anything, but I dont care if the UFC brings in black fighters, white fighters, purple fighters or yellow fighters, if they can fight, they can fight. Thats all I (and the majority of mma fans) care about.



I don't have a problem with it at all, that's not what I'm saying. Actually, black athletes are usually more fun to watch because of the crazy ass shit they can pull off due to their athletic ability. I'm simply wondering if it will happen or not.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> hmmm, what a stupid thread.
> 
> ban



Why is it stupid? Are you really THAT sensitive?
And calling for a ban? You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

The best will come in the UFC.

There already black fighters and have been since started. Remember PAt Smith??

There are plenty of black fighters now. 2 of them just lost on Wensday night to white guys.What does that mean?? Nothing is what.

Being Black does not make you a better athlete. :confused03: 

Lots of blacks are being introduced now,dosent matter really. Your a good fighter or your not.


It comes down to the person and their work ethic.


If the UFC stood for United Federation Chess would you be saying Asians will be coming over to take all the titles?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

they took err joobs!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sicc said:


> Why is it stupid? Are you really THAT sensitive?
> And calling for a ban? You gotta be kidding me.


i'm calling for a ban becuz altho you try and make it sound not racist, it is.

saying black people are better athletes is racist and unjustified...american sports are dominated by people of any race.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i'm calling for a ban becuz altho you try and make it sound not racist, it is.
> 
> saying black people are better athletes is racist and unjustified...american sports are dominated by people of any race.


Wow.
So, by your logic, if I were to say:

"Black women are better looking."


Then that makes me a racist too, right?


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Whites are the smartest people. 

Does that sound racist?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

sicc said:


> This is kind of not politically correct, but lets face it, black people, in general, are better athletes.
> 
> As more and more people get interested in MMA, you're bound to see more black fighters get into it. Will they dominate it like boxing?
> 
> Think about boxing in it's early days, mostly all white guys. But after black guys started getting into it, they completely dominated the sport. IMO, the same thing will happen to the UFC. You are going to start seeing some insanely athletic, strong, fast, and talented black UFC fighters in the future.


Not this argument again…

Name a top black downhill or cross-country skier.
Name a top black cyclist, not one has ever ridden the Giro d’ Italia, Tour de France or Vuelta a’ Espana let alone won.
Name a top black Olympian swimmer (remember “dawg”, over 70% of the earth is covered by water)????
Name a top black F1 driver (or any legitimate driver for that matter).
Name a top black gymnast???
African rugby champions?
Name a top black triathlete?
Name a top black motocross racer?
Name a top black skateboarder?
Name a top black snowboarder?
Name the last black winner of the “world’s strongest man” competition???
Name a black Olympic speed skating champion (OK, we had our 1st EVER last year).
Name the last soccer team from an African nation to win the world cup???
Name a top black diver (3 meter or spring board)???
Name a Stanley cup winning hockey team made up of more than one black player?
Name the last winner of the Americas cup with a black crew?
Name the last black crew (rowing) champion???
Extreme sports, any major black stars?
Water Polo, not any black stars here.
Wrestling, some blacks but they hardly dominate.
Volleyball? Not so much.

Blacks dominate track and field, basketball and football but they don’t completely dominate, some of the biggest stars and record holders are still Caucasians.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

vader said:


> Whites are the smartest people.
> 
> Does that sound racist?



OK, I get it. 
So by saying blacks are better athletes, I'm actually being racists towards whites, not blacks. So I guess I'm a self hating white person. NiCE.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

vader said:


> Whites are the smartest people.
> 
> Does that sound racist?



No, it sounds honest tbqh.


(JUST KIDDING!!!!!) :laugh:


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Not this argument again…
> 
> Name a top black downhill or cross-country skier.
> Name a top black cyclist, not one has ever ridden the Giro d’ Italia, Tour de France or Vuelta a’ Espana let alone won.
> ...


But most of those sports you just named are kind of lame to be honest. I'm talking about big time time sports here. 

Boxing
Football
Basketball
Baseball (actually, black superstars are in decline in baseball)
UFC (not really "big time" yet, but getting there fast)


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

To the thread starter, your opinion may be that blacks are better at sports than whites (as you put it) but that IS racist. Not vulgar or particularly harsh - but racist.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Not this argument again…
> 
> Name a top black downhill or cross-country skier.
> Name a top black cyclist, not one has ever ridden the Giro d’ Italia, Tour de France or Vuelta a’ Espana let alone won.
> ...


^that
/thread

its has nothing to do with one race being better than the other.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

sicc said:


> OK, I get it.
> So by saying blacks are better athletes, I'm actually being racists towards whites, not blacks. So I guess I'm a self hating white person. NiCE.



When you generalize a whole race as being the best at something it can be seen as racist. 

Hitler said whites where the master race and the smartest and most evolved. When Joe Louis lost to Frank Hitler used it as propaganda to fuel his argument. 

When you say blacks are the best athletes, its simply not true. No more than whites are the master race. You cant back up your facts either. 

Also when you do where would you place Jews or Asians on the Athletes list?

There are more Samoans playing pro sports for the percentage of their porpulation than blacks.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

vader said:


> When you generalize a whole race as being the best at something it can be seen as racist.
> 
> Hitler said whites where the master race and the smartest and most evolved. When Joe Louis lost to Frank Hitler used it as propaganda to fuel his argument.
> 
> ...


I'd categorize Jews and Asians as the smart ones =P


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

sicc said:


> I'd categorize Jews and Asians as the smart ones =P


Please dont breed!!!! We have enough trailer parks.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sicc said:


> I'd categorize Jews and Asians as the smart ones =P


help evolution by punching yourself in the balls repeatedly


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Wrestling, some blacks but they hardly dominate.


Kevin Randleman!


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> help evolution by punching yourself in the balls repeatedly


Is it bad to rep you for this?

I dont care. Im gonna do it anyways.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

sicc said:


> I'd categorize Jews and Asians as the smart ones =P


rub PB&J on your balls and let a rabbid animal have a snack.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> heres whats gonna happen, the UFC roster will have a few more black fighters on it, and the mma world will continue on as normal.
> 
> No offense to you or anything, but I dont care if the UFC brings in black fighters, white fighters, purple fighters or yellow fighters, if they can fight, they can fight. Thats all I (and the majority of mma fans) care about.


At last someone who talks sense on this matter. Also you could make the same statement that slavic people like russians are better athletes but that wouldn't be correct either. It's just the Russian way to train a lot. training > race biology crap.

"I train every day like they have never trained one day in their lives" Karelin


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

sicc said:


> But most of those sports you just named are kind of lame to be honest. I'm talking about big time time sports here.
> 
> Boxing
> Football
> ...


Lame? Because you have never dome them or because they are not popular on American TV? I doubt you have ever dome much traveling, no one watches our sports outside of the USA (ok some baseball and basketball but only in a few countries).

I played football in high school (outside LB) and I can honestly say Water Polo was WAY harder (but I doubt you ever played, too short and poor cardio)???

I raced downhill skiing and was sponsored from 13-15 and at 16 made the US Jr Olympic team (Squaw Valley CA) and TRUST me the training for alpine skiing is like MMA, TONS of strength training and TONS of cardio.

Try standing on the top of a car for two minutes going 80 mph taking high-speed turns and going off blind jumps.

I’ve raced road bikes and done triathlons, both are physically harder than football or basketball and forget about baseball, most of the stars are fat slobs.

Your criteria for “big time” sports = fat American couch potatoes watching said sport on TV. By your criteria golf and fishing are more “big time” sports than say marathons or power lifting.

You must be in shitty physical condition.


----------



## RWGreen (May 3, 2007)

Track and field is an interesting sport to look at when it comes to this discussion. People of West African descent have had the most success at sprinting and jumping events. People of East African descent have had the most success at distance running events. Saying "black" is a huge generalization, as you can see. No East African sprinter has ever run faster than a 10.30 in the 100M dash (that I can recall.) They tend to have slighter builds, and different musculature (slow twitch vs. fast teitch.) When it comes to the throwing events (discus, hammer, javelin, etc), those are dominated by athletes of Scandanavian descent.

So, what does that mean when it comes to MMA? Not much, probably. Explosiveness is valuable in MMA. Strength is valuable in MMA. Stamina is valubale in MMA. I think that overall skill will always play a larger part than being supremely gifted in a particular area.


----------



## Deuce2828 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Well...*

I understand where you're coming from but you can't really relate some of your arguements to MMA.

Trying to stay as neutral as possible, I will refraine from using some biased comments.

First, comparing basketball to mma is like comparing hockey to curling. I mean athletes are in both of them, but they are nothing alike.

Football is somewhat similar in some physical aspects, but it's different based on what a person needs in order to compete. Such as speed, agility, mental toughness, a strong chin, etc...

African Americans comprise less than 18% of Baseball players, so thats not valid. But also proves a point on how a particular race can ultimetly dominate a sport, pertaining to the latinos.

Boxing is a tough one to argue. I would say the two sports are for different athletes because of what is expected from you. Raw strength, atheletic ability, etc etc...

I truely believe that no single race could ever dominate MMA. It's far to complicated and unpredictable for that.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Lame? Because you have never dome them or because they are not popular on American TV? I doubt you have ever dome much traveling, no one watches our sports outside of the USA (ok some baseball and basketball but only in a few countries).
> 
> I played football in high school (outside LB) and I can honestly say Water Polo was WAY harder (but I doubt you ever played, too short and poor cardio)???
> 
> ...


I played football and was all-state in baseball and wrestling.

By far wrestling was the hardest of any sport I ever did.

I agree with you though about football not being that tuff,or baseball for that matter. I never played water polo, but I use to swim laps and that was brutal enough.


----------



## Rev. Maynard (Jun 5, 2007)

sicc said:


> This is kind of not politically correct, but lets face it, black people, in general, are better athletes.
> 
> As more and more people get interested in MMA, you're bound to see more black fighters get into it. Will they dominate it like boxing?
> 
> ...


Look at the heavyweight champions in boxing right now. ALL WHITE DUDES. Your view has no merit.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I will be fair and let this thread continue, but let's keep it clean.


----------



## BBoE (Jun 8, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Name a top black F1 driver (or any legitimate driver for that matter).


Lewis Hamilton is currently leading the points in F1 this season as a rookie.

BTW, just because blacks don't participate doesn't mean they're no good. They don't participate because other sports interest them more or are more accessible. Your argument would hold more water if there were many blacks in the sports you mentioned and they were all mediocre. But the sports have very low black participation, mostly because of money.

AND racism as defined by Merriam-Webster:
1 : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2 : racial prejudice or discrimination

Talking about racial differences in and of itself is NOT racism. No one is claiming that all blacks are better athletes just because they're black, just that there is a racial difference, ON AVERAGE, between groups. And for sure no one is claiming that blacks (or whites or purples or greens) are superior or inferior to other races because of this.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BBoE said:


> Lewis Hamilton is currently leading the points in F1 this season as a rookie.
> 
> BTW, just because blacks don't participate doesn't mean they're no good. They don't participate because other sports interest them more or are more accessible. Your argument would hold more water if there were many blacks in the sports you mentioned and they were all mediocre. But the sports have very low black participation, mostly because of money.
> 
> ...


Only 1 year in F1 right, one black driver and blacks now completely dominate (the guy is only half black and actually British). As for participation, lame excuse, whining about poverty and money is a weak cop out for failure.

Half of the sports I mentioned cost NOTHING, the rest are dominated by poor or working class Europeans.
Your argument about participation and numbers is legitimate but if backs were so physically superior wouldn’t they have more competitive athletes in these sports?
The truth is some people are genetically gifted to excel in some sports but may be mediocre at best in others.

Example, Michael Jordan who even I consider a physical freak of nature, he changed the game of basketball and could do thing few if any other player could do but was average at best in Baseball (as port I consider fairly non athletic).

I ride with a black guy from work at lunch (my employer has a cycling team) and he’s about 10 years younger, runs marathons and rides far more miles per weak than I do and 
Weighs about 70 pounds less than me (I’m a big rider at 6’ 4” and 240) but I can keep up with him on the flats and would have killed him 13 years ago when I weighed 193 and raced all the time. And I consider this guy fairly gifted. 

The reality is NO one race dominates ALL of sports and no ONE physical attribute will make you a great athlete in ALL sports.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

*Thought exercise*



sicc said:


> This is kind of not politically correct, but lets face it, black people, in general, are better athletes.
> 
> As more and more people get interested in MMA, you're bound to see more black fighters get into it. Will they dominate it like boxing?
> 
> ...


OK well let's follow your logic a bit and see where it goes. You believe that black people are, on some average, physically superior to the other races. For the sake of argument, let's way you're mostly comparing them to white people.

Now, it gets interesting when you consider that a person or race can largely be summed up in terms of their physical and mental ability. You have made a clear statement that, in your opinion, blacks are physically superior. How do you feel about the mental aspect?

On on hand, if you believe that blacks and whites are mentally about even, well then you give the physical nod to blacks, call the mental thing even, and overall you have a belief that blacks are, on the whole, superior. Is that your belief?

On the other hand, you might make the statement that blacks are both mentally and physically superior...an interesting assertion. Is that it?

The only other option is to say that, in your opinion, blacks are physically superior on average, but whites are mentally superior on average. Also an interesting assertion.

Just curious, which of the three do you believe? It really has to be one of those...

I personally believe that the sport relies on mental and physical ability and that no race has enough of an inherant advantage to really make a difference on the whole. Someone in an earlier post said it well...I don't expect the sport to be dominated by any one race.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Who cares if its Racist, its the internet.

I just dont understand the point of it. Theres like a 8-1 ratio of blacks to whites.

Plus what proof do you have that says blacks are better at sports other then the fact that theres more blacks in Basketball?

Its MMA dude, everyone is practically on-par with eachother in the physical aspect, thats the whole point.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

I think Blacks are more naturally athletic then other races. Is that racist comment? No.

Not saying one race is the best at anything, but I know alot of Black people, as well as people of other decent. From my experience in life, a larger % of the Black people I know are in really good shape, and very good athletes compared to the rest.

That is pure % so the racial population has no effect on that. Just my observation.


----------



## braz475 (Sep 23, 2007)

> Name a top black motocross racer?


ever heard of James Stewart, douche bag?


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

TerribleOne said:


> I think Blacks are more naturally athletic then other races. Is that racist comment? No.
> 
> Not saying one race is the best at anything, but I know alot of Black people, as well as people of other decent. From my experience in life, a larger % of the Black people I know are in really good shape, and very good athletes compared to the rest.
> 
> That is pure % so the racial population has no effect on that. Just my observation.


Hmm lots of people willing to talk about the physical aspect, noone wants to comment on the mental aspect?

Thats why these posts are pointless.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

braz475 said:


> ever heard of James Stewart, douche bag?


Ok you're right one good rider out of how many = total domination....fukface.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandman said:


> they took err joobs!


:laugh:


----------



## TheGreatOne (May 4, 2007)

The only thing thats been proven, and this from my white sister in law who is a sports physian is that Blacks have faster twitch muscles which ofcourse in sports where reaction time is crucial, it definitely helps.

Anyone could be good at anything, one of the top sprinters right now for hurdles is an Asian guy.

Anywho, so saying that blacks are better in sports is not racial but more stereotypical. Its hard to deny that we do excel in many sports, its clear to see. But we don't own it all.

Black people have been in MMA from the begining (Maurice Smith) and will be till the end. I don't see blacks and Latino's taking it over like Boxing, but we'll have larger numbers for sure over time.

Hell I play volleyball (gave up basketball) and excel at it while only being 5'10. Doesn't hurt to have a 41" vertical though...yay fast twitch muscles! lol :thumb02:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

What a stupid thread, this is mma, where anything can happen, fighters are in the shape their in due to them (the person) not the colour of their skin. To say they are better athletes isn't really a fair statement as its dependant on the person.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Whoever said that let everyone fight is a good idea. I'm sorry but we have to draw the line some where? PURPLE PEOPLE? Black/brown/white/yellow what ever is fine with me, but purple?! no way.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

FredFish1 said:


> Whoever said that let everyone fight is a good idea. I'm sorry but we have to draw the line some where? PURPLE PEOPLE? Black/brown/white/yellow what ever is fine with me, but purple?! no way.


Don't hate on me cause I'm purple!

Purp power!!!


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

death to purps!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

this thread is ******* stupid. no matter the color different people will bring different skills to the cage. black guys will lose and they will win. same goes for all other people. white/asain/hispanic or whatever


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

RWGreen said:


> Track and field is an interesting sport to look at when it comes to this discussion. People of West African descent have had the most success at sprinting and jumping events. People of East African descent have had the most success at distance running events. Saying "black" is a huge generalization, as you can see. No East African sprinter has ever run faster than a 10.30 in the 100M dash (that I can recall.) They tend to have slighter builds, and different musculature (slow twitch vs. fast teitch.) When it comes to the throwing events (discus, hammer, javelin, etc), those are dominated by athletes of Scandanavian descent.
> 
> So, what does that mean when it comes to MMA? Not much, probably. Explosiveness is valuable in MMA. Strength is valuable in MMA. Stamina is valubale in MMA. I think that overall skill will always play a larger part than being supremely gifted in a particular area.


I know Namibia isn't East African (south west?) but Frankie Fredericks was like the greyhound of 100m and 200m running for a good ten years. And he had one of (if not) the slightest builds in sprinting and he won a fair few medals in the worlds and Olympics iirc in both discplines. Slight build doesn't always mean slow twitch. He's probably the exception that proves the rule though. ;] 

[EDIT] - Just looked it up. 7 Silvers 1 Gold. :thumbsup:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I think if the UFC attracts more black fighters there will be more fights with black people in them per 100 then there currently are.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i'm calling for a ban becuz altho you try and make it sound not racist, it is.
> 
> saying black people are better athletes is racist and unjustified...american sports are dominated by people of any race.


Dude, chill out.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

sicc said:


> What happens when the UFC starts attracting more black fighters?


Don't forget that MMA is already a more multicultural sport than boxing ever was. It's worldwide, all guys from all races, cultures and ethnicities compete.

Many Brazilian fighters, in particular, are of mixed race as it is.

I predict that race is going to matter less and less in this sport as time goes by, not more and more.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

sicc said:


> But most of those sports you just named are kind of lame to be honest. I'm talking about big time time sports here.
> 
> Boxing
> Football
> ...


Soccer? Hockey?

This arguement is as old as time and holds no weight.

It is a cultural thing, not a physical thing. 

It really cannot be discussed or explained without writing an essay. 

I live in Canada and there is definetly alot more interest in Hockey than any of the sports you listed (although the NFL is very close second). It is dominated by white people. Does this mean white people are better than blacks or other races at hockey? Obviously not, but it has been a dominant part of french canadian, and also canadian culture for a very long time, and has thus been passed down as a past time. 

Perhaps you might consider the financial and political situation many blacks were in before they were ALLOWED to play professional sports with white people. The motivation to excell at certain sports was there culturally, backed with a huge financial motivation. 

Perhaps you might consider the social situation that many poor americans grow up in, knowing they won't have a chance at post-secondary school. Perhaps you might consider the race of the majority of these individuals. Fighter 1 has no choice but to be a boxer, Fighter 2 is financially sound and just enjoys it.

There are just too many factors to discuss without wasting my whole day on this. 

I just don't understand why some people can't take a look at other countries other than the states. 

No race dominates in any sport!!


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

This is pathetic, please delete thsi thread. It makes all of us look bad!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

The UFC has 2 black champions... so the UFC is obviously already attracting black fighters. This thread is stupid.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandman said:


> they took err joobs!


randy your fired......they took my jooooob......they took err jobsssss


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

hollando said:


> randy your fired......they took my jooooob......they took err jobsssss


chicken sandwich? :confused05:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

whoa whoa 

okay where to begin with this

did someone just say that black people are better athletes???.....now from wut i have read is that black people have the ability to run faster because of certain way there lower back area is designed.....but shit thats wut they use to say to blacks not being able to play hockey......so i think its bull shit...

now as for black fighter pushing white fighters out of boxing......you need to think about it....would i rather get the shit kicked out of me.....or sign the cheque of someone so they get there ass kicked for me.....meanwhile i make the profit.....

it could also be argued that white people cause more of an issue with pay, attention, and etc.....than black people.....as it can be said that hispanic athletes cause less of fuss than black players 

so i guess wut im saying is blacks are NOT natural better athletes....you wanna know why there are so many black people in sports today.....because they worked hard.....practiced everyday.....and didnt quit....and to say that all that is just genetic make up.....is an insult give the people some credit....if everyone followed your philosophy then i guess id be out of job......while were at it lemme go find a jew to do my job as an accountant.......


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandman said:


> chicken sandwich? :confused05:


BACK TO THE PILE


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Lame? Because you have never dome them or because they are not popular on American TV? I doubt you have ever dome much traveling, no one watches our sports outside of the USA (ok some baseball and basketball but only in a few countries).
> 
> I played football in high school (outside LB) and I can honestly say Water Polo was WAY harder (but I doubt you ever played, too short and poor cardio)???
> 
> ...


Good Point Repped!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude, i dont see people in colors.

black,blue,brown, white whatever, if they can fight is all that matters in MMA.

When im about to fight someone gym/ring or street I size them up, I see physical capability and try to see his strengths and weaknesses, his race never comes into play.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

I disagree with you saying "blacks" are better athletes...that is just dumb


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

sicc said:


> This is kind of not politically correct, but lets face it, black people, in general, are better athletes.
> 
> As more and more people get interested in MMA, you're bound to see more black fighters get into it. Will they dominate it like boxing?
> 
> ...


This is the silliest, nonsense I ever heard.
To even suggest color, and then say it is not racist is ignorant.
It ain't race or skin tone that wins fights, its skill level, and training.
Give me a break. :bye02:


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

come on guys stop it, BACK IN THE PILE.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

who really gives a care cause i dont


----------



## MMAFAN11 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well 1 year later and UFC 92 , all 4 african american fighters won their bouts. kongo, rampage, rashad, and brad.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah... this is pretty old.


----------

